

Send a letter without leaving your chair - £1 per page - jmedwards
https://letterbug.co.uk/

======
midhir
Love the potential for this. It'd be great for businesses if they brought out
letterheads, great for startups if they could run it as an API and pretty much
reduces the cost to write to anyone in the UK from anywhere else in the world.

Kudos for a great, simple idea and a well implemented MVP.

